# Why not put a "hi" icon in our smilies list?



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 16, 2011)

I am a frequenter of many forum sites, and needless to say, I am an avid user of each forum's smilies service. The thing is, of all the forums I've gotten a chance to be a member of, it seems that its only this site that doesn't have a "hi" smiley.







^ This is what I'm talking about. Got this from another forum site.

Having said this, would it be possible if we would be able to have a similar smiley? This would be really helpful in the Introduce Yourself section.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 16, 2011)

As a former staff member, I can tell you - this will probably need to be approved by the board and then voted on at the next annual stockholders meeting. After that, you're looking at a rather lengthy implementation, quality control and training period -- so at best, your looking at 2Q, 2012.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 16, 2011)

*sigh*

Oh, well. Hope it gets approved.


----------



## garza (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it can be accomplished with a Statutory Instrument issued by the Minister of Iconography. Permanent implimentation would, of course, await parliamentary approval.


----------



## Baron (Feb 16, 2011)

A search party has been sent to try to locate Pawn.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 16, 2011)

Rumor has it that he is deep undercover on a covert op. Though there have also been reports of a ghost-like penguin deep in the Amazon jungles.


----------



## Baron (Feb 16, 2011)

He protested rather heatedly when I suggested that we should completely change the smilie set.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## garza (Feb 16, 2011)

That is mislabeled. That's not Pawn. That's obviously Opus searching for an Amazon warrioress.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 16, 2011)

Hmmm, I may have been mistaken. Sources are telling me that it's the amazon.com jungle that is ghosted by the elusive Pawn penguin.


----------



## Baron (Feb 16, 2011)

They may have him at last...


----------



## Gumby (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh my! Look how many it took to capture him. He is a fierce penguin warrior, that Pawn. It's very evident when you look at that ripped physique.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh golly, when you get these guys started...  woowhoo!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 16, 2011)

Baron said:


> They may have him at last...


 
rofl! :lol:


----------



## Hawke (Feb 16, 2011)

Instead of a hi smiley, maybe you could... you know... just say hi. 

I know—it's crazy. Never mind.


----------



## Foxee (Feb 16, 2011)

Hawke said:


> Instead of a hi smiley, maybe you could... you know... just say hi.
> 
> I know—it's crazy. Never mind.


You are certifiable, lady. That will never work!


----------



## Hawke (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 17, 2011)

It's just that I'm usually used to using a :welcome: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smiley in the various forums I frequent in. :thumbl:


----------



## Pawn (Feb 18, 2011)

:hi:


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 18, 2011)

:hi:​


----------



## Baron (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Baron (Feb 18, 2011)

I think these should be added


----------



## Baron (Feb 18, 2011)

And these...


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 18, 2011)

I thought the third one in the first post was a good one for me until I saw the first one in the second post... that's me!  (((


----------



## Hawke (Feb 18, 2011)

If we're gonna go with Hi and penguin smilies, then I'd like the 'cup of coffee' one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And maybe a chicken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But that's all.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 18, 2011)

OOO yeah!  The coffee one!!!  I'm so excited!!!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 18, 2011)

Yey! The "hi" smiley got approved!! Thanks, Pawn! 

Oh, and btw, :hi: to all! 

Yey! =D&gt;


----------



## Pawn (Feb 18, 2011)

:coffee::coffee::coffee:
awn:


----------



## Baron (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Hawke (Feb 18, 2011)

Note the cup of coffee now in my signature. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool, new smilies and icons! XD

:hi:

:coffee:

and the epic awn:

:lol:


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 19, 2011)

Morning F02!  Can I have a cup of that coffee?


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 19, 2011)

:hi: and morning to you too, Shirley! Though it's already night here in Manila (GMT +8). And sure, you can have this cup of coffee. It's a latte, with a sprinkle of cinnamon. XD


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 19, 2011)

OK, good evening, what's for dinner?  Did you get any writing done today?


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 19, 2011)

No writing done today. Lot more of reading, Epicurus's Letter to Menoeceus, to be exact. A very enlightening read. Going to use it ad inspiration for a poem I plan to write.

And I had some Chinese Roast Beef for dinner, with hotdogs and _Pancit_, a Filipino favorite. Wish I could send you some.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 19, 2011)

MMMMM, how about the recipe?  UH OH, did I just hear groans at the word "recipe"?  Don't worry guys, it's just one... HA HA HA!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmm... Recipe for _Pancit_? Sure, no problem!

I usually cook Pancit using many ingredients, but traditionally, the ingredients are chicken strips, plus slices of carrot and cabbage. And of course, you wouldn't want to miss the noodles. Pancit is basically stir-fried noodles.

The chicken could be from any part, though the breast works best. If chicken is unavailable, left-over beef would suffice. Yeah, cut 'em into strips as well. the carrot and cabbage are cut into strips, too. Though I usually dice the carrots, just for fun.

How to cook. Well, I usually boil the noodles for ten minutes or so. After which, I heat up a pan or wok, saute garlic and onions. I then add the chicken strips and the veggies. At this point, you can add some chicken broth if you like. Cook 'em then add the noodles. Add soy sauce, too. About 2-4 tbsps. should be enough, I think. I usually add 3. Cook and simmer for five minutes, then your done! 

Serve with a slice of lemon, the juice of which shall be squeezed onto the noodles before eating.

Ingredients:
> Pack of noodles. Dunno how you get these things at your place, but here, we usually get one at the mall. These noodles are thin ones.
> Soy sauce
> cabbage
> carrots
> onion
> garlic
> cooking oil
> chicken broth
> chicken breast or left-over beef, pork. Your choice of meat, really. Fish doesn't work as good.
> you can add chicken liver (cubes) if you want.
> lemon
> that's about it, I think. Oh, you can add celery, too, if you want. Or cauliflower. Note: Broccoli doesn't really work as much as cauliflower does.

Happy cooking!

You can google a recipe, if you want. I got one for you. Link is here.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 19, 2011)

I will definitely try that.  I'd rather have noodles than steak!  My Italian heritage demands it.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 19, 2011)

^ Have fun with the cooking! ^_^


----------



## BitofanInkling (Feb 26, 2011)

I really think that on writing forums, people should use words especially for things that aren't emotions. So, I don't mind happy faces, but waves seem silly.


----------

